# Conjunctivitis in cats



## ickleviking (Feb 16, 2009)

My cat has started with conjunctivitis but my vet can't see him until tomorrow afternoon - he advised giving his eyes a salt water bath tonight and tomorrow morning. A colleague at work mentioned that her vet has recommended using Optrex on cats and I was just wondering whether anyone else had heard this and whether it was okay to use ??

Thanks


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Bathing with salt water should keep his eyes clear of crust and help until his vets appointment. I have heard of people using optrex infected eyes on their cat, but I think its safer to wait until a vet has seen him. There are a couple of different eye treatments vets prescribe, but most will ascertain there is no ulcer on the eye before deciding which to use. If the infection is caused by an ulcer on the eye then you could make it worse by using the wrong preparation on it.


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Mine have been through this your best of just using warm water and cotton wool wiping each eyes with a separate piece the vet will probably give you some ointment he gave me Chloramphenicol 1.0 % it worked wonders  personally i wouldn"t use optex.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

I have used optrex very sucessfully before, its harmless but I think bathing for tonight should be enough. Another thing you can try is bathing with cold tea,especially camomile which is very very good for reducing the irritation in the eye.

Good luck. I hope it doesn't take long to clear it up.

Izzie


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Midnight said:


> Mine have been through this your best of just using warm water and cotton wool wiping each eyes with a separate piece the vet will probably give you some ointment he gave me Chloramphenicol 1.0 % it worked wonders  personally i wouldn"t use optex.


Why not? It's exactly the same stuff!

Liz


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Yep true but i'm not one for self diagnosis i'd rather stick with the natural option till i know what the problem really is the vet will know best ..


----------



## Libbii (Nov 19, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your cat! Washing the eye would suffice before getting to the Vet. However, once diagnosed, you should look into getting Eye Easy. It's a natural treatment for Pink Eye in cats. It treats and prevents eye infections and stops pink eye from spreading to other cats. I've had to use it once before for my cat and it really helped. I bought it online at http://http://www.petwellbeing.com/cat-conjunctivitis-p30.cfm


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

How did thing's go at the vet's? hope he's ok now x


----------



## Sarnajes (Mar 30, 2008)

I agree with Saikou on this one.

It is important for a vet to see him to ensure that they eyes have not developed an ulcer (vets test for this using a special dye). I know some breeders do use the Optrex infected eyes but there are many other antibiotic eye drops/ointments which may be more suitable depending on the severity of the conjuntivitis.

I hope he is back to normal soon.


----------



## neko (May 8, 2011)

My vet suggested brewing chamomile tea with two teabags.. letting it cool and using that:/ but i heard chamomile is dangerous for cats?
Also he didn't give her any treatment:/ i wasn't there so he actually just fobbed off a medicine on my mom that miyu doesn't need(AGAIN, it's twice he's sold my mom a ******* treatment for miyu's blocked tearduct that she's allergic to>_<) and charged £40 for it:/
and gave her an anti inflammatory.. it's been less than a week.. and it's back:/ (or never went.. she wont make eye contact with me for long)
 he says she's prone to it because of her blocked tear duct.. anyone know about this?
i think i might need to look for a more competent vet:/
They also claimed when i first signed her up that they did all flea treatments themselves etc.. but then when we phoned to book her recently for one.. they said they can just sell it to me:/
yeaaah cos she'd really of gotten weighed and had the right dose then wouldn't she:/
my mouse got overdosed by incompetent vets>_< i made that clear when i was 'vetting' them to see if they were ok for me to trust with my miyu!!!
>_< i'm really annoyed:/ and panicky>_< miyu is my baby i don't know what i'll do if something happens to her or she gets sick.. or anything happens to her eye D:
my moms so easily fooled by people.. and won over.. if someones super sweet she gets sucked into it and can't see that they're actually being half @$$ed :/


----------

